# Rc Servos for turn out/point control



## MDE (Feb 26, 2015)

I am new to this forum so will first introduce myself. As a child BC (before computers) I had a very basic OO scale train set. I then turned to the dark side for a number of years modelling RC planes and boats. I have recently seen the light and have been working on a HO scale layout of my own design. I am principally interested in steam locos and have two, both with WOW sound decoders and "keep alive" systems.
One of my other interests is electronics ad I wanted to use RC servos for point control (my layout currently has 11 turnouts), I found a basic servo controller circuit on the net which worked to a degree but had a lot of interference causing the servos to twitch when operated. On looking on Google I found the solution in the form a guy in the UK, who, being a microprocessor guru was asked by a train enthusiast friend it he could come up with a point controller system. He did and has started his own business manufacturing and selling these controllers. From one small microprocessor board you can control 12 points, by daisy chaining boards on a simple 3 wire network you can have 192 servos controlled by the system. A second micro processor board controls a mimic board and they are in the process of developing a route system where a touch of a button controls a series of points. RC servos a cheap at under 10 USD each. If you are interested, the web page is www.loolee.org which has a number of videos of the system in operation. 

PS I really enjoy this forum, very informative.

Regards
MDE a new member from New Zealand


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting suggestion. I can imagine that a number of
our members would find this device something to
consider. It seems to be less costly or equally so with
other turnout motors.

Because it is commercial, I wonder if this thread should be
in the 'For Sale by Others' Forum though. It might get
more attention from those operating other scales.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree -- this thread should be moved to the marketplace.

And now for the endorsement: I have been using servos from Tam Valley Depot for years with superb results.


----------



## MDE (Feb 26, 2015)

No problem to move thread, I agree probably more appropriate in sale by others and it is applicable to other scales.
What attracted me to this system was the reduction in wiring requirements. You can place the servo control board closer to the switches and the mimic control at the mimic, the only connection required between the two is a three wire network which is again a standard servo extension cable. 
I am in the process of constructing the mimic. With the addition of another small board it allows the use of complimentary LED indicators for each switch i.e. will green or red for each line for each switch. I will post a photo when finished.

Regards MDE


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

MDE, you seem like the guy that may know this. I have the old school snap switched by atlas. How/is there a way I can place a LED indicator R and G with out having to get into circut board and all those unfamilar objects. Is there a way I can place a R LED and G LED directly to the control. Kind of like the Lionel Switch Levers with light indicator

Ex.








Is this even possiable


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*For indicator lights more contacts are needed to power theindicator lights*

the slide switch momentary contact makes it very difficult if not impossible to achieve.
I wanted to have an indicator also. For the "fool proof" method you will have to use a more expensive operating system/controls.Those controls have additional contacts that drive (power) the lights. You probably should go with slower moving motor type of
turnout. Those have additional contacts for driving (powering) indicator lights. The name escapes me wright now? They are called "tortoises" turnout motors.(slow moving) motor)
Best wishes and good luck!
Regard's,tr1


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

*Atlas?*

I have seen atlas switch machins that mount under the table and have those indactor prongs would those work?


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*indicator lights for turnouts*

There is a way to power Rd and grn lights. You'll have to hook an atlas relay in parallel with the turnouts motor. Wiring it this way will not always be 100% correct. With a sticky solenoid (motor). The pathway can get out of sinc with the light and vice a versa.So it's more prudent to go with the more expensive operating system.
A "Tortoise turnout" Control system. Good luck. It may not really be the best way.It's a good way to have consistently correct indicator lights for you to reference the point positions of your turnouts. Good luck,tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Hobby shop employee should have the answersto your questions*



SBRacing said:


> I have seen atlas switch machins that mount under the table and have those indactor prongs would those work?


I do not know for sure, the answer to your question. I'm really not that familiar with those.It may say on the package and/or instructions that comes with the item in question. Or the
attendant helping you should know. The answer to your question should be found in the instructions. I'm not familiar with the improvements. that have occurred through the years. all my turnouts were older style turnouts,boughten used.tr1


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Long night, my undserstanding is that tortis motors have the light hook up? And can I use my atlas controler for a tortis motor?


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I think what you need a momentary toggle switch with center off. The other two(2) positions throw the turn out points to the correct positions. Straight or diverging.
(left or right) directions. 
I'm not really sure on that. You could try it. trial and error. Tortoise have the extra connections to power your lights.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

with a tortoise device, I think it comes with the proper controller center off left and right
momentary.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Well thanks for the tip and will try it out

Anywaysfftopic1:


----------



## MDE (Feb 26, 2015)

RC servos are driven by a pulse train the width of the pulse governs the servo position, 1 milli second full one direction, 1.5 milli seconds centre and 2 milliseconds full opposite direction. Each channel of the micro processor controller is programmed for a high and low limit between these two points depending on the servo throw required for each point. On the mimic controller a simple momentary push switch per point moves the points. At the same time the controller drives the relevant LED indicators. In this way there is no need for any additional switches and the wiring is much simplified as the only connection to the track is the standard servo lead. This can be extended to a maximum of 5 metres. 
I am using Peco code 83 insulfrog switches so I have removed the small spring as it is not required when driven with a servo as the servo is effectively electrical locked in the required position. 
I am not familiar with other switch types as I have only just started in the hobby, but LEDS require a constant DC voltage and typically require a current limiting resistor which for a 12 volt supply is 1k ohms. 
There are bicolour LEDs available in Red and green these have three wires but still need a limiting resistor and a constant voltage source.
Regards MDE


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SBRacing -- you really should check out Tam Valley Depot's servo system (www.tamvalleydepot.com). They have exactly what you are looking for, in both preassembled and kit form, and are no more expensive than tortoise machines. Even if you don't buy his, there are products and tutorials which may give you some ideas.

I am not affiliated with them in any way, except as a satisfied customer.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*atlas controler does not have a light hook up for indicator lights.*



SBRacing said:


> Long night, my undserstanding is that tortis motors have the light hook up? And can I use my atlas controler for a tortis motor?


The atlas controller turnout switch motor
(machine)...... that is also referred as a "double solenoid". This does not have additional contacts for indicator lights.
A relay provides the additional contacts. As I explained earlier it is not always 100%
correct, because, it may go out of sinc. and/or provide a false condition!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

SBRacing said:


> Long night, my undserstanding is that tortis motors have the light hook up? And can I use my atlas controler for a tortis motor?


No, the Atlas turnout controller is a momentary contactor, tortoise motors
require a single pole double throw switch that is not spring loaded so
as to provide a continuous flow of power to the tortoise motor. You
can then power your LEDs thru the Tortoise motor switch.

However, there is a cheap, easy, way to use the Atlas (or any make) twin coil turnout motor
and have panel LED lights indicate direction of turnout points.

Use a DOUBLE POLE, DOUBLE THROW (DPDT) switch for each
turnout. One side controls which
way points will throw, the other side controls power to green or red LEDs.
It's awkward. To throw the turnout you first flip the switch, then push
a MOMENTARY normally off button. This system eliminates the need
for a latching relay at each turnout to control lights.

Don


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I cannot fine any DTDP with the momentary, these are the only ones I'm finding https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...0TmY5d8UwAqHgizL_hmZFN6hLgp8LbakGeBgD3KHEUSOg


----------



## MDE (Feb 26, 2015)

Attached PDF shows mimic board, which is now operational and the very simple servo under board servo installation. The only connection from the mimic to the layout is a three wire network to the servo driver micro processor board. From this board there is a standard 3 wire servo lead to each point, which can be up to 5 metres away. 
The mini servos are mounted in a short length of aluminium channel which is slightly wider than the servo. on each side of the servo is a small piece of 80 grit sandpaper which provides a tight friction fit. 

Regards MDE


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

SBRacing, you might try googling "DPDT momentary". You will find switches.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

SBracing

DPDT switches are fairly common. If you have a surviving Radio Shack
nearby they would have them, You might also try Home Depot or
Lowes and possibly any of the Auto parts stores.

This switch as momentary would not keep your LEDs lighted, however.

Don


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

But I want the LED on (G or R) at all times. I supose I couldn't have the DPDT and a momentary button/ switch above it, and if so would I need an open momentary switch? Correct?


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks great MDE:smilie_daumenpos:

To continue LED dissuction I started it's own thred.


----------

